# Pollination Off a 16' trailer



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

How many can I realistically put on it and work them off just the trailer. With no plan of not removing them from the trailer. I keep getting ask for about 20 hive and there is no way I want to move that many, By hand. The thought is to buy so many package and put them the trailer. The equipment side I have enough but for the trailer. The only thing I would have to rebuild would be bottom boards. Witch I would do as single pallets. This is all in the thought and planning stage at this time for next year. Thanks for the groups wisdom. 
David


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

Pretty much whatever your imagination and engineering skills can come up with. I have seen pictures of some interesting European ones, often times they are stacked on top of each other. I should not be difficult to design something for 20, but I have never done it so Caveat Emptor.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Herb. In your experience, how often will a pollination customer allow as many as 20 hives in one spot without insisting that they be scattered a bit?


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

jim lyon said:


> Herb. In your experience, how often will a pollination customer allow as many as 20 hives in one spot without insisting that they be scattered a bit?


Around here 20-24 would be normal. I have placed 75 in one place, so more or less the norm.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Jim is right. I haven't found a farmer yet that want them all in one spot. They think if they scatter them, they will get better pollination. Hard to change there mind unless there is an extra charge like ($25 on each hive) to scatter them.

David, I remember when Dad and I did 300+ hives for pickles each year by hand at $25 a hive. Now at days I won't do it for less then $120 a hive, not when you can leave them in the honey yards for 140 lb avg. at todays honey prices. Moving hives by hand is a young man game.


----------



## joens (Apr 24, 2003)

At one time years ago I had a similar idea I ended up building one out of an old combine header trailer it was long and narrow . I put 10 hives on it and had eyes for putting ratchet straps on each hive. The nice thing about it was that I could access the rear of the hives easily and they were a perfect height for me to work from the ground. the bad thing was that the suspension on the trailer wasn't right for safely transporting them they would bounce too much if I wasn't careful. I had to drive real slow. it ended up becoming an expensive hive stand. If I were going to do something like that again and didn't have access to a forklift I would just use a trailer with a ramp and use a dolly to move them . that being said I keep thinking it it may have worked to have a double row of hives with the entrances to the outside of the trailer and room to work them from the middle of the trailer.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

The Honey Householder said:


> Jim is right. I haven't found a farmer yet that want them all in one spot. They think if they scatter them, they will get better pollination. Hard to change there mind unless there is an extra charge like ($25 on each hive) to scatter them.
> 
> .


I can only speak for blueberrys, I have heard tales of northern apple pollination where the grower wants you to aim the hive at certain trees....LOL.

Down here with the tiny flow and summer heat, the average honey yield is at best 40 lbs, so if you do not pollinate it is pretty hard to make a profit....


----------



## Dominic (Jul 12, 2013)

The Honey Householder said:


> Jim is right. I haven't found a farmer yet that want them all in one spot. They think if they scatter them, they will get better pollination. Hard to change there mind unless there is an extra charge like ($25 on each hive) to scatter them.
> 
> David, I remember when Dad and I did 300+ hives for pickles each year by hand at $25 a hive. Now at days I won't do it for less then $120 a hive, not when you can leave them in the honey yards for 140 lb avg. at todays honey prices. Moving hives by hand is a young man game.


I'm fairly sure that I've read a number of manuals for crop growers that encourage dispersing the hives (somewhat). I'm also fairly sure that I saw articles on seed production where yields decreased as honey bee colonies were farther (but not that far). I don't recall the specifics, but I think past the 500m mark or so pollination decreases by a certain percentage.

Of course, it's fully reasonable to charge more for scattered hives.


----------



## sjvbee (Dec 27, 2006)

When starting out I used 20' trailers with 20 hives per trailer. Worked well for several years. Had many growers ask to have them spread out. After explaining there foraging range they were fine with 20 in a group.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

There is a good reason why bees have wings.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I have two trailers and a Beebed that can be lifted by a dropbox truck.

Six hive tailer with expanded steel floor and SBB 12 frame hives:



Twenty hive trailer, was a 22 hive trailer until I converted space for four twelve frame hives, this photo is from original setup:




Beebed:


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

If you do almonds next year, at least no one will steal your hives painted like that!


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Frank that was on the lines I was think about. How long is the long trailer? Ron I haven't been as good of beekeeper as you. I need to learn more from you. But I keep trying. 
David


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Charlie, they may not want those hive boxes painted like that. But they sure want to tow the entire trailer 
off with all those bees. I am not a bee thief. Just saying!


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

beepro said:


> Charlie, they may not want those hive boxes painted like that. But they sure want to tow the entire trailer
> off with all those bees. I am not a bee thief. Just saying!


Ollie, what size ball do you need for your trailer?


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

I use a 16' trailer to move my hives into almonds and I built a boom loader to off load the two hive pallets where the farmer wants them. The trailer works great for my size operation (40 hives) and without stacking you can easily put 20 hives.


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

BeeGhost said:


> I use a 16' trailer to move my hives into almonds and I built a boom loader to off load the two hive pallets where the farmer wants them. The trailer works great for my size operation (40 hives) and without stacking you can easily put 20 hives.


Nice Rig. :thumbsup: G


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Charlie B said:


> Ollie, what size ball do you need for your trailer?


My balls as you can imagine, my balls are real big - 2 5/16". You have to have big balls for the trailer weight rating. 


2-5/16 Inch Ball Diameter Hitch Balls 

Shank diameter: 1" and 1-1/4"
Capacity: 6,000 lbs to 30,000 lbs
Finish: nickel plated, machine and stainless steel
Shank length: medium
Used on heavy duty trailer applications


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

beepro said:


> Charlie, they may not want those hive boxes painted like that. But they sure want to tow the entire trailer
> off with all those bees. I am not a bee thief. Just saying!


Beepro,

I guess I'm not stealing Ollie's trailers anytime soon. I don't have balls that big!


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

With that big of a Ball, mine won't fit either. 
Perhaps next time when your grow up more, Charlie.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

I hate little balls


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Charlie B said:


> Beepro,guess I'm not stealing Ollie's trailers anytime soon. I don't have balls that big!


.

_It is big of you to admit that. _


----------



## Sunday Farmer (Nov 13, 2013)

hpm08161947 said:


> Down here with the tiny flow and summer heat, the average honey yield is at best 40 lbs, so if you do not pollinate it is pretty hard to make a profit....


Both coast and piedmont NC, pulled capped honey off overwintered nucs. Just under 20lbs each after dandelion/mustard flow. Not sure why you all keep saying you don't make honey down here. Production hives look promising.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

Sunday Farmer said:


> Both coast and piedmont NC, pulled capped honey off overwintered nucs. Just under 20lbs each after dandelion/mustard flow. Not sure why you all keep saying you don't make honey down here. Production hives look promising.


No that is not quite what I said. With an average honey yield of 40 lbs per hive it is difficult to make a profit. One can make some honey, but keep track of your costs and labor and see what your bottom line is solely on honey production.


----------



## Sunday Farmer (Nov 13, 2013)

hpm08161947 said:


> No that is not quite what I said. With an average honey yield of 40 lbs per hive it is difficult to make a profit. One can make some honey, but keep track of your costs and labor and see what your bottom line is solely on honey production.


That is true. And using an online medium I should be careful making statements. 
I feel like strong hives here have a great ability to make a lot of spring honey. I do not pollinate. Build up on elm, maple, red nettle and henbit- by honeysuckle I am already Supered up, mustard and dandelion I was surprised at capped honey, in production hives supers. A lot of people constantly quote, in piedmont, tulip poplar. IMO, there is a lot of honey to be made. 
Not the focus of this thread- the trailers and booms look great. I got a trailer stuck and have 12+ hives stacked right now. Luckily don't need to super right away.


----------

